# Are the auto trans on this DSG or regular auto?



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm looking to buy one but I don't see any info on vw website about the transmission


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachitooo (Mar 19, 2015)

DSG 7 speeds 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Base 1.4l comes with 6 speed automatic. Some countries have the DSG (7 speed) option. Look at your shifter. If it is DSG it will say it right there, if not, it is the basic 6 speed.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes but I think the '16 & '17 Jetta 1.4 TSI non hybrid 6 speed in USA is a DSG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

vr6-kamil said:


> Yes but I think the '16 & '17 Jetta 1.4 TSI non hybrid 6 speed in USA is a DSG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 16 USA spec 1.4 TSI and it is 6 speed auto. Not sure if youre mixing up DSG with Tiptronic as DSG has a dual clutch and optional paddle shifting. Tiptronic is the standard transmission with selectable gears and handles far less hp than the DSG

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks guys. So it's not DSG just regular auto. Somebody told be earlier that vw no longer offers regularly automatic and that they all are DSG but some like they didn't know what they were taking about. 

The reason I was asking was because if I was to buy 1.4t I'd either get a manual or DSG but not standard tiptronic. Sad to see no DSG option here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

vr6-kamil said:


> Ok, thanks guys. So it's not DSG just regular auto. Somebody told be earlier that vw no longer offers regularly automatic and that they all are DSG but some like they didn't know what they were taking about.
> 
> The reason I was asking was because if I was to buy 1.4t I'd either get a manual or DSG but not standard tiptronic. Sad to see no DSG option here
> 
> ...


Well I thought about the same thing but at the time when I got mine, they didnt have the platinum grey with a manual. So I went with auto. If you get a manual and plan on modifying the car, you will need to upgrade the clutch as being the very next step. Apparently the clutch does not handle mods well and a few people have been blowing clutches within 5k miles from stage 1 flashes. There is a thread somewhere on here with multiple people either blowing their clutch or experiencing slippage after a flash. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------

